# Scanner



## hobbo (Mar 13, 2008)

HP compaq nx 9000.
Windows xp..
Scanner...canon..Canoscan Lide 25
cant use the scanner.
Repeated message:-
scangear CS
Release the lock switch, detach the I/F cable and reconnect.Scanner driver will be closed.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Suggests a mechanical or electrical fault in the scanner.


----------

